# Songs with US Cities or States in the Title



## random3434 (May 15, 2009)

California 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljYkQiIrFtU[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (May 15, 2009)

Indiana 



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HF_oBfItRO0[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (May 15, 2009)

Texas Flood

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDBIbJKjAZQ[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (May 15, 2009)

Massachusetts

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8S2rN17G_00[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (May 15, 2009)

New York

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNm39BzFP2I[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (May 15, 2009)

Florida

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbwxyQdPJ8M[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (May 15, 2009)

Virginia 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cemUH5negGE[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (May 15, 2009)

Kansas

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CB17uWuBrL0[/ame]


----------



## elvis (May 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5ndhb5PzhY[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (May 15, 2009)

Ohio

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCV7PobBqZk[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (May 15, 2009)

Alabama

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHsDa9_HSlA[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (May 15, 2009)

Nebraska

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLDPSOKRG_8[/ame]


----------



## Toro (May 15, 2009)

Seattle

[youtube]DxTVGC1UbMc[/youtube]


----------



## Toro (May 15, 2009)

Detroit

[youtube]K4-5OtBx6u8[/youtube]


----------



## Toro (May 15, 2009)

Idaho

[youtube]n7t7cGwN7_0[/youtube]


----------



## Valerie (May 15, 2009)

Carolina  


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXmgkvIgc0w&feature=related[/ame]















[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEkewW3tgxY[/ame]


----------



## Care4all (May 15, 2009)

another california

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gToMMtzdP-c[/ame]


----------



## Care4all (May 15, 2009)

new york, new york

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cg4X40qiGeI[/ame]


----------



## Meister (May 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SB2tYYYlwMc[/ame]


----------



## jillian (May 15, 2009)

New Orleans

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OfxoM6trtZE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OfxoM6trtZE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

New York

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AWpv0aStofo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AWpv0aStofo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Meister (May 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmIy7Ch4M84[/ame]


----------



## Red Dawn (May 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9_ZPBhG47Y&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister (May 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xz7vliYMgKo[/ame]


----------



## Meister (May 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nw2w3XvgNog[/ame]


----------



## Meister (May 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCDcp5xwNFA[/ame]


----------



## Red Dawn (May 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA7iGxV6rt4[/ame]


----------



## Meister (May 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOTKrnBtDg0[/ame]


----------



## Meister (May 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcykofWTCgY[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (May 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaR2JeqxQDY[/ame]


----------



## Vel (May 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LSWGz0kyWs[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (May 15, 2009)

Philadelphia

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmaCQ4-2T5I[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (May 15, 2009)

Chicago

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOroWOamrpQ&feature=PlayList&p=59E9DEA4BBF87639&index=0&playnext=1[/ame]







[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMdo1LylUoY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (May 15, 2009)

Wisconsin   

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WlwumGkSec[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (May 15, 2009)

Tennessee

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXgQtL3aEmQ[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (May 15, 2009)

Georgia

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Thls_tMuFkc[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (May 16, 2009)

Hey EZ!  Sorry for hoggin' all the States last night!  

I was having fun watching all the videos.  


Here's one more for good measure!  


Oklahoma!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yegExlPGGvM&feature=related[/ame]



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MmLp1UZcQI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (May 16, 2009)

Hey,,I'm glad somebody is having fun! 




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsnUu71Viyo[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (May 16, 2009)

[youtube]84KxPZBHv1k[/youtube]

[youtube]IK6ql7fKG0U[/youtube]

[youtube]Rw-VIlPy0yI[/youtube]

[youtube]DTCyO9MpGUM[/youtube]

[youtube]WHxSh-SvFVA[/youtube]

[youtube]nYSGOlfm1e4[/youtube]

[youtube]Byo36ltgS90[/youtube]

[youtube]LsRK3DNoa_Q[/youtube]

[youtube]b2XsMjQ3XaE[/youtube]

[youtube]p-L0NpaErkk[/youtube]

[youtube]btgB4ppCWEI[/youtube]

[youtube]pZWXpmbu4Z4[/youtube]​


----------



## Kalam (May 16, 2009)

Mississippi:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl6fL5xVDpY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl6fL5xVDpY[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree (May 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdBV9KPiHXI[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree (May 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrPGL02d3Pc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree (May 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQznwwbZeRg[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree (May 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHzLk-aTA7E[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree (May 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwARpaKHx_w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree (May 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1TD-7k52y4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (May 16, 2009)

Not sure if this has already been posted?

Philadelphia Freedom

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkMXnk16kiE[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (May 16, 2009)

Colorado

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRlwNIswn3U[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbkbGF27JyY[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mYj_uI01u4[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJVqJdKhh1A[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wN4QKlDYTAw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOy-KgkuuAw[/ame]


----------



## del (May 16, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2bwoGbpYXRw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2bwoGbpYXRw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del (May 16, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uz4_25-Ovac&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uz4_25-Ovac&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## WillowTree (May 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyZpOAyGq1Q[/ame]


----------



## del (May 16, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fFv_PoZ2iP0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fFv_PoZ2iP0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny (May 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vpm_LMCYVIw[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (May 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAtNOC4ocb4&feature=PlayList&p=E368C6566CA1A0CC&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=23[/ame]


----------



## del (May 16, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Idv-FGURn9s&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Idv-FGURn9s&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny (May 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_Nph6CgihI&feature=PlayList&p=C76781954B78AE46&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=16[/ame]


----------



## del (May 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zgja26eNeY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (May 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzhzCF77GDo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (May 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDYaM1GnrQY&feature=PlayList&p=88D2CCC200D5BEB2&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2[/ame]


----------



## jillian (May 16, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xsHUgpSxMoI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xsHUgpSxMoI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rqrMd5y7QXQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rqrMd5y7QXQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny (May 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EbB5njS1Kg&feature=PlayList&p=9101EFC78B6AC15A&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (May 16, 2009)

jillian said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xsHUgpSxMoI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xsHUgpSxMoI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rqrMd5y7QXQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rqrMd5y7QXQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]





Copycat.


----------



## WillowTree (May 16, 2009)

del said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Idv-FGURn9s&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Idv-FGURn9s&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]






good one!


----------



## Gunny (May 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3afiWbRGjK8[/ame]


----------



## del (May 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUg5p3BncuQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (May 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGkurWAXgZs&feature=PlayList&p=11EFFF16D24F6A6D&index=0&playnext=1[/ame]


----------



## del (May 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baDi3WpQZnI[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (May 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQPyUP7w3nA[/ame]


----------



## jillian (May 16, 2009)

Gunny said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xsHUgpSxMoI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xsHUgpSxMoI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> ...



but mine was first!!!


----------



## del (May 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJhkswhpBWU[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree (May 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vqah3uKHI8E&feature=related[/ame]








[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX0nFo0bqAM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (May 16, 2009)

jillian said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



*I* can fix that.


----------



## del (May 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v78-ftcqpNw[/ame]


----------



## Dis (May 17, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMJ-A1n951Y[/ame]


----------



## editec (May 17, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0m6i1HQxN8[/ame]

_Ye Gads!_ it took me forever to scroll through this thread to see if anyone had already gotten this song.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPpnvNlywP8[/ame]

from the PSYCHEDELIC days....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ts0Y7uKtaAI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmRptSu7dzY[/ame]


----------



## Red Dawn (May 17, 2009)

californication. 


chilli peps.


----------



## Kalam (May 17, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3oYf26CgUg"]1988 - Straight Outta Compton[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1-n_vtFsbI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister (May 17, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYY2I_YUyYc[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGdLDOXyWsg[/ame]


----------

